# something pretty



## robert flynt (Oct 13, 2014)

More pictures

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 13, 2014)

Were they edible? Bet the smells were awesome.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 14, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Were they edible? Bet the smells were awesome.


Don't know if they were edible and the smell was faint but they were beautiful. I Didn't know there were that many way to use. Had never seen a bonzi chrysantamum before!


----------

